# Silicon gasket between sliding doors



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

I was recently asked how i would go about creating a neat silicon seal between the sliding panels that make up the front of most Euro style Vivs.

I know tha some of the bigger European viv manufacturers use a mechanical process of sorts to extrude a neat thin bead og silicon to create a small gasket. This fly proofs the small gap that is found between the sliding vuv doors.

This is the method that I have come up with and it works well more me.

*Creating the thin silicon gasket:*

1.Place the two opposing glass doors into the tracks.
2.Mark the overlap between the two panes of glass
3.Use surgical spirits to degrease and clean the two edges that overlap
4.Place a wide length of masking tape on the front face of the back sheet
of glass.
5.Use a straight edge and a sharp scalpel bale, cut an approximate 5-8mm gap in the masking tape, 5mm from the edge.
6.Use a small amount of Surgical spirits to clean this small exposed strip of glass.
7.Place several wide length of masking tape on the back side of the front sheet of glass.
8.Lightly coat the masking tape on the front glass with a thin layer of petroleum jelly.











9.Place the back sheet of glass back into the track.
10.Use a pencil and mark the masking tape just above the bottom track.
11.Push the glass as high as is needed to be able to lift it out of the bottom track.
12.Use a pencil and mark the masking tape just below the top track.
13.These marks will indicate the end points of the gasket.
14.Run a small bead of clear silicon sealer over the 5-8mm gap in the masking tape, between these two marks.
15.Carefully place the front sheet of glass back in the track.
16.You should now have the wet (uncured) silicon sandwiched between the two sheets of glass.











17.Leave to cure for at least 24 hours.
18.Carefully remove the font sheet of glass from the track.
19.The layer of petroleum jelly should prevent the silicon from sticking to the masking tape.
20.Remove the back sheet of glass and lay it on a flat surface.

21.Use a new, sharp scalpel blade and a straight edge, cut through the cured silicon to the line of the masking tape.











22.Make the above cuts at a slight angle.











23.Remove all masking tape with excess silicon and degrease the sheet of glass and the new silicon gasket.
24.Place both sheets of glass back into the tracks.

The multiple layers of masking tape should have allowed a small gap between the gasket and the front sheet of glass.











This allows the two sheets of glass to be able to slide past each other with out binding up.


I hope the above explanation helps, if there are any question, feel free to ask.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, awesome explanation, I was just wondering how I was going to go about this on two new tanks I just bought that have sliding front doors. Thanks!!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Very good idea. I'm glad I stumbled across this.


----------



## kebpts (May 2, 2008)

How noticable is this gasket? I think a front sliding door is what i need, but the viv i am building will be a display piece, so apperance is important.

Thanks.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Wouldn't it be easier just to use a piece of clear end-cap weatherstrip? There are lots of sizes available for shower door applications that should work fine for this situation.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

^^^ great idea!


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

kebpts said:


> How noticable is this gasket? I think a front sliding door is what i need, but the viv i am building will be a display piece, so apperance is important.


As these are sliding doors, there is already a overlap and the thin silicon strip, done neatly, does not make this any more noticable.




Dane said:


> Wouldn't it be easier just to use a piece of clear end-cap weatherstrip? There are lots of sizes available for shower door applications that should work fine for this situation.


This is true, but I have yet to find a end cap that works in the very narrow gap and that looks neat and compact as well.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Great idea


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

Here are a couple photos of one of my vivs with the gasket.











Close-up of door overlap: (Apologies for the flash...  )


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great way to keep the flies in!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

We have nice silicone strips for between the door now. Works well.

But I STILL get tons of ffs escaping from my vivs. 

Anyone figure out a way to keep them from coming over the top of the doors?

They hit the top of the channel - and walk BETWEEN the doors at the top. Hopefully you can visualize this.

I don't think there is any way to fix this since we need that slight "open" spot in order to remove the glass doors!

Thoughts anyone?

s



Julio said:


> great way to keep the flies in!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

just wondering what type of tanks you are referring to. you got pics.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Any type of tank that uses U Channel at the top.

VScape/Protean to name a few of them.

s


pa.walt said:


> just wondering what type of tanks you are referring to. you got pics.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Are you talking about a product or did you DIY something like this thread?



Scott said:


> We have nice silicone strips for between the door now. Works well.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Just trying to figure out how to *completely* fly proof sliding glass doors. Definitely do it yourself - but I do have the silicone tape.

I think the issue is - anything that WOULD seal it completely - would basically keep you from being able to lift the doors out as needed.

s


----------

